# Favorite Glass



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Wide zoom: roughly 10-20mm on crop body or 16-35mm on full-frame.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone else?

I am trying to get some new glass for my Sony A6000. I am fairly new to the whole photography game but would like to upgrade from my kit lens. Current lenses are 16-50 kit lens and 55-210 kit lens. I like the sharpness of the 55-210 but sometimes the focal length can be too close. The 16-50 leaves a lot to be desired.

Looking specifically at the Sigma 16mm 1.4 and Sigma 30mm 1.4. Thoughts between the two?

Thanks,
T


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Personally, I would look at a zoom for your everyday lens. Especially on a small boat, where you have limited room to move around in relation to your subject.

I have the Sigma 30mm f/1.4. I like it a lot for people and pets on a crop body camera (which your a6000 is), but I rarely take it on the water. It's a little tight for shooting fish and people pics on the skiff.

For a first upgrade from kit lenses, I'd be looking at a good quality f/2.8 standard zoom, like the 17-50mm Sigma. That's the equivalent of around 27-80mm full-frame. In other words, very similar to the 24-70mm f/2.8 lenses that are kind of the foundation of a good lens selection for a full-frame camera.

You don't really need anything faster than f/2.8 for 99% of outdoor shooting, so I wouldn't be worrying about f/1.4 and 1.8 lenses.

Image stabilization, on the other hand, is a big deal in my experience. I find I'm frequently shooting right on the edge of being able to hold the camera still at dawn and dusk, and image stabilization makes a real difference there.

I used to use the Sigma 10-20mm zoom a ton on crop body cameras. It's great for fish pics and other stuff actually on the boat. But its uses are pretty limited just because it's so wide.

If I could have any three lens types I wanted, it would be an f/4 or faster wide zoom (10-20mm crop or 16-35mm full frame), an f/2.8 standard zoom (17-50mm crop or 24-70 full frame), and an f/2.8 70-200mm, all with image stabilization. If I could add more specialized lenses, I'd start with a longer telephoto, like a 300mm or a 100-400mm, and then a good prime portrait lens like 50mm or 85mm f/1.2 or 1.4.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Following


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

My every day go to lens is a 
Nikon AF-S FX NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8G
on a D500


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

I picked up a Sony A7II early last year. I bought a Samyang 85mm f1.4 and ran that setup pretty much all year on everything but landscape stuff. Its a fun lens and I learned alot about manual focus, however 85mm is way to tight for an everyday boat/fishing lens. 

I also picked up a sony 28mm f2 that I have been running on my a6000. This year I am going to put the 28 on the A7II and make an effort to leave it there. I plan on running a 50 or 60 on the a6000 and that should cover anything I need to do on the water.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

HCFT on here takes some great photos, hopefully he will chime in


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

I shoot a D750 FF with a tamron 24-70mm 2.8 for most of my on skiff pictures. Sharp, fast and its a good range on a full frame for the skiff/landscape. I also mix in my 14mm 2.8 prime a lot for fish shots and it's awesome! Something like a 16-35mm would be a great lens imo.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

24-70mm f/2.8 for me on a d750


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

16mm f2.8


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Every time I see this thread I click it thinking I'm going to hear about awesome fiberglass fly rods.....and every time I'm let down.


----------



## Calusa (Feb 23, 2020)

i just use an Olympus for every day grip & grin shots. waterproof & pretty tough. i keep a 7DII with a 100-400mm for bird shots.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Got me again...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

AF Nikkor f4.5, 24-50mmm on my D70


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

zthomas said:


> Personally, I would look at a zoom for your everyday lens. Especially on a small boat, where you have limited room to move around in relation to your subject.
> 
> I have the Sigma 30mm f/1.4. I like it a lot for people and pets on a crop body camera (which your a6000 is), but I rarely take it on the water. It's a little tight for shooting fish and people pics on the skiff.
> 
> ...


Dang just sold my Canon 100-400 lens and 2.4 Magnifier,sorry.


----------

